# Bitcoin/Altcoin markets



## SEAW (17 May 2014)

Wondering if any traders on here play Bitcoin or alternative cryptocurrency markets? I've been dabbling - threw some money at one called Darkcoin, which is being developed as an anonymous alternative, and have made 1000% in three months. 

Keen to find out if any other traders are having a go.


----------



## Sdajii (18 May 2014)

SEAW said:


> Wondering if any traders on here play Bitcoin or alternative cryptocurrency markets? I've been dabbling - threw some money at one called Darkcoin, which is being developed as an anonymous alternative, and have made 1000% in three months.
> 
> Keen to find out if any other traders are having a go.




Yeah man, I have one I want to plug too, I made 2000% in just two months on Sdajicoin! Mine is better, so you should buy mine instead.

Here's a scam you can try: start a new cryptocurrency, bump it up on tiny volume, largely by buying from yourself if necessary which will allow you to shoot the price up by as much as you like without it costing you anything. You can then jump on every investment forum you can find and SPAM it, saying "Hey, look! The price of this new cryptocurrency went up by 1,000% in just three months!" or whatever you engineered it to be. People can check the graph, and some of them might be stupid enough to fall for it and buy some.

Since you start out owning the lot, anything you sell is pure profit.

Oh, wait, my idea isn't that novel, is it?


----------



## noirua (5 August 2021)

Fakeout Rally or Bull Market Resurgence? Glassnode Analyzes Strength of Bitcoin’s Recent Rise - The Daily Hodl
					

As Bitcoin's (BTC) price hovers near $40,000, blockchain analytics firm Glassnode is weighing in on whether BTC's recent bullish movement is just a temporary fad or here to stay.




					dailyhodl.com


----------



## noirua (14 August 2021)

Venmo Launches Crypto ‘Cash Back’ Rewards for Credit Card Users – Here Are the Eligible Cryptocurrencies - The Daily Hodl
					

Venmo credit card users can now earn rewards in four different cryptocurrencies. Under a new program that kicked off this week, card users can elect to automatically purchase Bitcoin (BTC), Ethereum (ETH), Litecoin (LTC) and Bitcoin Cash (BCH) from their Venmo accounts using cash back rewards...




					dailyhodl.com
				



Venmo is a type of peer-to-peer payment platform. It's a *mobile app that enables sending money easily among friends*. ... Just link the app to a debit card and spend away. You can use Venmo to send and accept payments to or from other people online.




__





						PayPal Help Center Article
					






					www.paypal.com
				



Venmo is a payment service owned by PayPal with the exclusive intent of making mobile payments fast, easy, and affordable in the US similar to Zelle or Cash App.








						Top 5 Venmo Alternatives (Uncovered) - International
					

Sending money overseas or while overseas with Venmo is a problem. However money transfer companies like Wise, OFX and others can work well.




					transumo.com


----------

